# 2005 Dual Built!



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Finally got this built up.








Just need to source a flat Campag Hiddenset Bearing cover and a permanent steerer expander and she's done.

Cranks are borrowed so will be upgraded to Record and brakes will be changed to current Record so I can get the Merak back on the road.


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Ultimobici

Thats quite a collection of De Rosa your building up there! Merak and Dual are to me, some of the nicest frames De Rosa have made. Ever! I have a 2004 Dual in custom Azzurro blue. Is yours a 52cm slope? Maybe 48cm?


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

MERAKMAN said:


> Hi Ultimobici
> 
> Thats quite a collection of De Rosa your building up there! Merak and Dual are to me, some of the nicest frames De Rosa have made. Ever! I have a 2004 Dual in custom Azzurro blue. Is yours a 52cm slope? Maybe 48cm?


Hi

Was looking for your Dual pic for an age and gave up. Can you repost?

Mine has a 545 top tube and 175 headtube. Fits just like the Merak which is a has a 140 head tube but no spacers!! Now I'm a real pro!


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

ultimobici said:


> Hi
> 
> Was looking for your Dual pic for an age and gave up. Can you repost?
> 
> Mine has a 545 top tube and 175 headtube. Fits just like the Merak which is a has a 140 head tube but no spacers!! Now I'm a real pro!


Never posted pics on here. Will do one day! Which frame do you feel rides the best, Merak or Dual? Also which do you prefer looks wise?


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

MERAKMAN said:


> Never posted pics on here. Will do one day! Which frame do you feel rides the best, Merak or Dual? Also which do you prefer looks wise?


Now that's a question I hadn't really considered until now.

I have to lose one of these babies due to space & holiday money issues.

Both are beautiful to ride, both light and the components on each are the same, bat cranks & seatpost. Fit is identical despite the different headtube lengths.

So do I return to full alloy with the Merak & continue the search for a pair of De Rosa forks to complete it? Or do I persevere with alloy/carbon mix?


----------

